# E-mail



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I figured I could ask it here and get some good help so here goes!
We bought a laptop computer for travel and I need to set it up for email now. The question is how do you set it up to use the email feature but not conflict with our home computer.
The laptop has the same Outlook program as our home 'puter but I have not tried to set it up and get it running.

Help??
Scott


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

snsgraham said:


> I figured I could ask it here and get some good help so here goes!
> We bought a laptop computer for travel and I need to set it up for email now. The question is how do you set it up to use the email feature but not conflict with our home computer.
> The laptop has the same Outlook program as our home 'puter but I have not tried to set it up and get it running.
> 
> ...


One of the things I do with the laptop is to set up the email account so that it leaves a copy of the messages on the server. That way, it only takes it off when I download the messages on my main desktop. if you don't know how to set the accounts, set down with both computers and since they both have Outlook, step through the process together on both of the computers. Go to Tools and then Accounts and on the desktop choose to edit, on the laptop chose to setup the account. The only difference will be at the end on the laptop, go to advance and put a check mark in the box marked leave message on server.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

With the laptop, you could use the Internet Providers web mail feature to log in and send and receive mail directly from the mail server. When you get home and fire up the desk top, anything left on the server will be pulled down to your outlook.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

So what you are saying is that I would have email on my laptop that would match what is on the home computer? That would be my preference so I don't miss something at home by having it loaded to my laptop.

I will give my provider a call I think..
Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Humpty said:


> With the laptop, you could use the Internet Providers web mail feature to log in and send and receive mail directly from the mail server. When you get home and fire up the desk top, anything left on the server will be pulled down to your outlook.


I do it the same way
Only thing is I delet them off the labtop but still have to delete the same ones off the main computer once I'm home gets a little tiresome

Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

To summarize, you have three choices:

(1) If your email provider has a Web interface to email, you can use your Web Browser to read your email. Just make sure you don't delete the email on the Web interface if you later want to get it with Outlook.

(2) You can configure your email program (Outlook in your case) so it will download the email from your provider, but leave a copy up on the provider's server so you can download it from your home computer. To do this in Outlook 2002, for example, select "Tools", "E-Mail accounts", "View or change existing email accounts", select your provider and press "Change..." then click on "More Settings". This will bring you to the "Internet E-Mail Settings" dialog box. Select the "Advanced" tab, check the box that says "Leave a Copy of Messages on the Server.

Your specific technique might vary based on the version of Outlook you have. I think this also works with Outlook Express.

(3) If your email provider doesn't have a Web interface, you can sign up with a service that reads your POP email (just like Outlook does) and essentially translates this into a web interface. The next couple of posts mention services like this.

Ed


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

And if your email provider does not have a web based interface you can always use Mail2web You can check any email account with this with any internet connection. If you have junk email you can delete it from there. Any email that you don't delete will be there when you open your email program at home. Nifty tool I use all the time.


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

snsgraham said:


> I figured I could ask it here and get some good help so here goes!
> We bought a laptop computer for travel and I need to set it up for email now. The question is how do you set it up to use the email feature but not conflict with our home computer.
> The laptop has the same Outlook program as our home 'puter but I have not tried to set it up and get it running.
> 
> ...


You can also go to www.e-mol.com to read and send your email.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Recommend a web mail service like Hotmail

By using this type of service you can access your mail from any computer that has a connection to the Internet and you don't have to worry about configuring your machine.

There are others also like Yahoo and Google that have mail service. They are all free.

Problem with using your ISP's mail service is that you are at their mercy if/when you leave them.

Some will forward your emails, some will let you continue to use their service (I think AOL does this) and some just cut you off. Regardless of whether they continue to service you or not they always have the option to change their policy. I'd hate to think that I'd have to change my email address at this point in my life because I have been with the same service for almost 10 years and my email address is registered all over the place.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Thankyou for all the helpfull replies. I have checked and our ISP does have webmail, I guess I will have to decide if we use Outlook or webmail.
Hopefully we will be up and running this evening!

Scott


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Scott:

The web mail method works good for me - BUT - you will not have access to you outlook address book or any of the messages that are saved on you desk top. If you leave your desktop on an connected, you will not catch any of the messages on the webmail server (unless you change that outlook setting to leave a copy on the server).


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Humpy,
I think I am going to try and set up the laptop using Outlook. I tried out the webmail through our ISP this morning and it worked great, but I think I would like to have the the full features that Outlook has. Mainly the address book but including spellcheck, calander, etc.

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Web mail is great for no frills email, but for the functionality that you are used to, you will need to use Outlook.

If you set outlook to leave a copy of each email on the server, you will be able to pull a copy of each email down to your desktop and your laptop, but there is (as always) a catch. Most ISP's limit the amout of server space you can use. When that gets full, it may stop new messages from coming in. You may want to log on to webmail occasionally and 'dump' the old messages. Then again, you may use the lap top more and more and forget all about the desk top.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

bill_pfaff said:


> Recommend a web mail service like Hotmail
> 
> By using this type of service you can access your mail from any computer that has a connection to the Internet and you don't have to worry about configuring your machine.
> 
> ...


this is probley a good thing to do for any of us considering full timing. I have a gmail account that I don't use, but might start converting over to in the next few years. That way I always have an email account the is the same no matter what I do for an internet provider. The nice thing about gmail (google) is that you can set it up to read and write in Outlook or Outlook Express like any other email account.


----------

